# Humidity issue in apartment



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

I would be grateful if someone could give advice and/or answers to the following, please:

1. I have had major condensation problems in the last three weeks unless I have the air conditioning temperature really low (at most 17 degrees or thereabouts). Is it more humid at the moment and/or at this time of the year generally?

2. Has anyone found that a humidifier helps to resolve this issue?

3. Can anyone recommend a good supplier of dehumidifier and/or a specific brand or model, please.

I have lived in the tropics in the past but have never had this problem.

Thanks in advance.


----------

